# flight number



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "flight number" in Romanian?

Every flight on airport has a specific number, to recognize particular flights from each other.

I tried 22 dictionaries.

no suggestion (I know that number =_ număr n_)

Thank you.


----------



## JulianoS

Hello!

_numărul zborului_ is what you are looking for.


----------



## jancho

JulianoS said:


> Hello!
> 
> _numărul zborului_ is what you are looking for.



Hello.

Can it also be "număr zbor"? It even has more Google hits.

Anyway could I ask you to include its grammatical gender?

Thank you.

jancho


----------



## JulianoS

Hello again!

_număr, numere_ and _zbor, zboruri_

Yes,  you can say also _număr de zbor,_ but is more used _numărul zborului._


----------



## susanna76

Hi jancho,

"The flight number" (with a definite article) is "num_ă_rul zborului" or "num_ă_rul de zbor".


----------



## anto33

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can it also be "număr zbor"? It even has more Google hits.
> 
> Anyway could I ask you to include its grammatical gender?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> jancho



Hello

The gender of _număr_ and_ zbor _is neutral.
Julliano gave you the plural form.

Ex:
The flight number is RO123.
Numărul zborului este RO123.(Zborului is the genitive form of the noun zbor).


----------

